# New IABCA National and InternationalJA Champion



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

We had an astounding weekend at the IABCA dog shows this weekend.

4X BOB puppy. 4X BOB Bred by Puppy. 3X Gr1, Working Group puppy, 2X Group 1 Bred By Exhibitor Working Group puppy (we missed the BBX Group once), Show 3, *Best In Show Bred By Exhibitor Puppy*, *Reserve Best Puppy in Show*, Show 4, *Reserve Best Puppy in Show*.

Critiques for the weekend:

Critique, from judge Jean Pero:

Very promising young bitch in excellent condition. Overall impression: Good breed type, excellent for her age. Excellent coat, texture, and condition. Good head with good planes and type. Full Scissors bite. Dark almond eyes. Well set ears. Well developed chest for age. Front angulation a little straight (age), rear angulation good, topline level, tail docked, good strong drive in movement. Sg1

Critique from judge Robin Hug:

Beautiful puppy. Overall impression: Breathtaking. Correct coat, feminine beautiful head, tight scissors bite, eye slightly round, Correct ears, deep well developed chest, excellent front angulation, excellent rear angulation, excellent topline, correct tail, movement with drive and reach, it’s all there!

During the time she was writing our critique, judge Hug gushed over my puppy, and remarked on her beautiful breed type, temperament, balance, hard condition, and movement, stating that she is EVERYTHING a Rottie bitch should be.

Show 3, Judge Edward Wild, Canada:

Impressive feminine bitch. Lustrous coat. Feminine head, good proportions. Correct bite. Expressive eye, a touch light. Ears well set on. Chest nicely developed for age. Shoulder well laid back. Rear in balance. Topline held level on the move. Tail set correct. Smooth side gait.

Show 4, Judge Sharon Griffin:

Well balanced, muscular. Overall impression, alert, showy. Dense coarse coat. Beautiful head. Scissors bite. Dark expressive eye. Small pendant ears. Deep chest. Good fore and rear angulation. Steady level topline. Docked tail. Smooth movement, easy trot.

Judge Griffin also remarked on her outstanding substance, breed type, movement, hard condition, and stated there was NOTHING about this bitch that she did not like.

Looking forward to attending more of these shows after she is 18 months old to earn her adult titles and go on to the Gold Cup competition.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Wooooow!! Go katie!!!!!!!! That is incredible, and great comments! Big congrats to you both! :clap2:


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Wheres a mod when you need one? I think there is a rule somewhere about mandatory pictures in awesome news threads.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats!  Yes..........I miss the pics.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Perhaps this will do?  It's not from the show, but several days before.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

<3 <3 <3 Congrats!!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Outstanding! I wish more venues gave a critique. It tells a breeder so much more than "first, second, third, fourth"


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Pawzk9 said:


> Outstanding! I wish more venues gave a critique. It tells a breeder so much more than "first, second, third, fourth"


+1
I also like how they have puppy and adult titles separately, apparently, so it's not just a race to finish before they are a year old (in some cases) then not showing again such that the title doesn't necessarily reflect the adult breeding dog.


----------

